# Rockwell 46-111 Tail stock issue



## CEDrWood (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an old Rockwell 46-111 wood lathe. The tail stock does not have a center punch hole to remove the dead center. I have been told to turn the sleeve all the way back and the threaded bolt should push out the dead center. However, there is about a 1/2" gap between the back of the dead center and the threaded bolt so they never make contact when the sleeve is turned all the way back into the tail stock. Does anyone know how the dead center was designed to be removed in this lathe?

Also, the tail stock has a turn bolt on the top that is supposed to lock the sleeve in place. However, when I turn it as hard as I can the sleeve still will not lock but can still be moved though it is more snug. Any ideas here?

Clink this link to see a good pictures of a rockwell 46-111 just like mine. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like you may not have the original center for that lathe. I have 2 of these lathes and you do have to put a set screw into the small end of the MT that you can adjust in/out to get the length right. As for the clamp, screw it all the way out and see if the bolt is bottoming in the hole. Does your have the ratchet on the handle? Some times the short bolt works it way out resulting in a loose clamp.
Good Luck and Happy Safe turning...


----------



## CEDrWood (Jan 3, 2014)

The dead center that I got with the lathe is the same length as a new live center I bought. So the dead center may still be new compared to the lathe age. I have not seen a center with a shaft any longer than I have if that is the issue in the new style being shorter.

The threaded bolt sticks out from the crank wheel about a 1/4". So even if I was to adjust that bolt it will not take up the 1/2" gap needed to have the bolt hit the center. I can not get the crank wheel off to even swap the threaded bolt out with a longer one as the set screw on the nut is recessed into the tail stock just enough that I can not get to it. The crank wheel appears to have no way to turn it off the bolt as it is threaded the opposite way as the sleeve so unless I put a clamp on the end of the bolt it will not turn off which then risks damaging the threads.

Regarding the sleeve tightener there is a cut across the side of the tail stock the turn bolt is supposed to compress to hold the sleeve tight. The turn bolt simply has a nut on the inside that is supposed to just tighten to lock the sleeve. But that means compressing the metal which does not give easily.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

CEDrWood said:


> The dead center that I got with the lathe is the same length as a new live center I bought. So the dead center may still be new compared to the lathe age. I have not seen a center with a shaft any longer than I have if that is the issue in the new style being shorter.
> 
> The threaded bolt sticks out from the crank wheel about a 1/4". So even if I was to adjust that bolt it will not take up the 1/2" gap needed to have the bolt hit the center. I can not get the crank wheel off to even swap the threaded bolt out with a longer one as the set screw on the nut is recessed into the tail stock just enough that I can not get to it. The crank wheel appears to have no way to turn it off the bolt as it is threaded the opposite way as the sleeve so unless I put a clamp on the end of the bolt it will not turn off which then risks damaging the threads.
> 
> Regarding the sleeve tightener there is a cut across the side of the tail stock the turn bolt is supposed to compress to hold the sleeve tight. The turn bolt simply has a nut on the inside that is supposed to just tighten to lock the sleeve. But that means compressing the metal which does not give easily.


CedrWood, I wouldn't worry about the hand wheel and bolt that it turned, the issue is with the length of the MT on the center. The original had an extra 1/2" extension on it. So you need to add that extra 1/2" onto the small end of your centers. The easiest way is to drill and tap a hole in the small end of the MT and screw in a headless bolt long enough to get you the additional length you need.
As for the clamp, I still think the bolt is bottoming out in the hole. Why not try screwing the handle right out and put a washer on it and screw it back in and see what happens.
Have a look at this site, you see how it is put together. http://www.acetoolrepair.com/parts-rockwell-for-46-111.html
Good Luck.


----------

